# Putters



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I collect putters. I probably have a maybe 15+ or so. Some I even dust off and use from time to time. Most are conventional types that you would see everyday on the golf course. I do have a 1910 putter which is my oldest. 

Here's a link to some funny looking putters.
23 Craziest Putter Designs

I have a home made version of the "Shot Gun Putter" listed in the link. The difference is I used two pieces of 3/4" steel shaft stock instead of the hollow stuff shown in the picture. It's plays surprisingly well. 

I have this critter which is actually a decent putter; 
Star Trek Enterprise Putter | GeekAlerts

My favorite off the wall design will always the original Rail Gun putter. The link shows the updated version. The original was one ugly putter, but it plays quite well. 
Railgun.com - Milled center shafted stainless steel golf club putter

I also have a putter that has the word "Scottie" written on it. It's not a Cameron. This putter, when it hits the ball, gives off a sound like a tuning fork would make that lasts for about 8-10 seconds before the sound dies out. I use to play golf with a guy who hated it when I pulled this putter out of my bag. I used it just when I played him....for meaness. :laugh:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been using the Enterprise putter for 4 years. Components were purchased through Golfsmith. The whole thing can be made for $70, and it's the best putter I've used in 40 years of golf, bar none.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've never been able to look at the weird designs and see myself using them. I know there's an element of helpful technology in them, but I can miss putts with ANYTHING.

I recently gave a dozen old putters, most of them cheap stuff not worth selling, to the pro at the course where I work part time. We're going to get together and cut them down to give to the little kids he has in his clinics.


----------



## angelabby (Sep 5, 2011)

*I like oddsey putters*

As for putters, I have always been using oddsey putters.It works fine with me.Especially the Odyssey Black Series i 2 Ball Putter, which I bought last year and it makes my golf playing more interesting.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My biggest disappointment in a putter recently was a Ping Anser 4 I bought. It has the typical Anser head, but instead of the plumber's neck, it has a neck like a Zing. To me, it just looks right and I bought one online as soon as I stumbled across a picture of it.

Unfortunately, when I got it, I was very disappointed in the feel of the putter. For a heel & toe weighted putter, the sweet spot was very small and I rarely hit it. It was just too frustrating and now it sits in the closet. I've gone back to a Cleveland putter that looks like a normal Anser, but has a milled face and the softest feel of anything I've seen in a long time.


----------

